# :::HOW TO START FREELANCING::: (pretty please give me some feedback)



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 27, 2007)

*hey everyone...ive been on here since april but just doing fotd's...and now i think its about time i ask the big question...HOW DO I START FREELANCING?...its something that i have always wanted to do, but i've always believed in that saying, "IT TAKES MONEY TO MAKE MONEY" and i really dont have alot of money...but at the same time i really want to start doing some other people's makeup and then get a mac pro card and then really get my kit for clients together...am i on the right track?...(cause that 40% off can really help a sista's pockets
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)...for all the freelancers out there...please please please help me and give some feedback and tell me all the steps into becoming a freelancing makeup artist...IM DESPERATE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....thanks in advance*


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 27, 2007)

You can't just expect to become a makeup artist overnight.  

In addition to building a kit, you have to get training....go to makeup school, esthetician school (regular beauty school won't help if you just want to concentrate on makeup) apprentice, take courses at the Powder Group, things like that.

After that you've gotta get your name out there & build up a book by test shooting & such.  Check the FAQs & the sticky threads in this section...that will answer a bunch of your questions.

And remember-MAC is not the only brand out there.  So while getting the pro cad will help, don't concentrate on only that to build your kit.  To be successful you are going to need the best PROFESSIONAL products available (and you won't always find that w/ MAC-or a lot of the readily available consumer brands)


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 27, 2007)

*yea i pretty much knew i couldnt become one overnight (that would be too sweet)...im in college and thats taking up alot of my time but in the meantime i am buying a little at a time to build me a kit...mac isn't all i use (it's majority)...but hey, i feel the mac pro can do a little somethin for me if i got it..i like urban decay, smashbox, bobbi brown..those are lovely..but thanks for feedback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 28, 2007)

yeah, it's a little bit tricky

you need the pro discounts to do pro work,
but you need pro experience/credentials to get pro discounts.
grrrr.

it's def. an investment to get started:
pro quality makeup
disposable products/applicators
pro traincase
business cards
advertising

the best first move on a decent budget is to create a portfolio.
even doing makeup on non-paying gigs or for family/friends can get a portfolio started. smaller projects thru connections you already have with performers/brides can all add to it, and from there you can start hooking up with the more professional jobs. that's how i got my teeny amateur portfolio started - pics from friends high school formal, a weddings i did for brides i knew that were getting married, and hula competitions/performances i worked at with my own halau.

if you're willing to accept the fact that you can't start out with glamorous jobs for lots of money, take whatever opportunities you can to start your portfolio and get your name out there!


----------



## aeni (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's how I did it in college:

I was already stocking my kit back in highschool and practicing - mostly theatre makeup with MUFX stuff
Set up another savings and checking account for work
Worked at costuming shops to do makeup seasonally while also making a steady paycheck
Worked on student films for a kit fee (what you use, which isn't alot of money but include your gas!)
Worked with photography students for TFP, actor headshots I charge $50 for
With more work, I charged more and kept updating my resume and portfolio
Learn photoshop

And that's where I am now.  I am going to Vancouver Film School for makeup this January for a year to learn more that I can't here in Tucson.

Just remember to think about your portfolio.  Try to never do a job for free - it's bad for everyone in the business when people think they can get us to work for free.


----------



## Tash (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_You can't just expect to become a makeup artist overnight.  

In addition to building a kit, you have to get training....go to makeup school, esthetician school (regular beauty school won't help if you just want to concentrate on makeup) apprentice, take courses at the Powder Group, things like that.

After that you've gotta get your name out there & build up a book by test shooting & such.  Check the FAQs & the sticky threads in this section...that will answer a bunch of your questions.

And remember-MAC is not the only brand out there.  So while getting the pro cad will help, don't concentrate on only that to build your kit.  To be successful you are going to need the best PROFESSIONAL products available (and you won't always find that w/ MAC-or a lot of the readily available consumer brands)_

 
I disagree with the training.  Yes, in the future in might be helpful, but when you're just starting out I don't think it's 100% necessary.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 28, 2007)

*thanks everyone for your input...this is all really helpful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_I disagree with the training.  Yes, in the future in might be helpful, but when you're just starting out I don't think it's 100% necessary._

 
If you opt not to get real training (like I said, it doesn't _have_ to be MU school-there are other options) you need to do a LOT of reading. 
You must have proper sanitary procedures & an understanding of skin, color, techniques, etc...as well as a good understanding of the business or you *will* be taken advantage of.  If you think about it, school is actually an easier and quicker option...and personally, I think apprenticing is an even better one too.
There are just some things that "winging it" won't work for...and professional gigs are not the place for on the job training.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 28, 2007)

*yea thats true, cause im not gonna lie (as far as skin color)...all i know is my skin color...i dont understand all that olive undertone, red skin tone, yada yada yada...so i def need to learn all about that..i know the other basics but i know there is alot for me to learn...thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## martygreene (Jun 28, 2007)

While makeup school is optional, seminars are definitely something you'll want to do to get some of the important training that you do need to become a professional. Start with foundation matching and color theory classes. Check the FAQ in this section, there is information about finding classes in there.

Past that, before you start investing in a mac pro card (which, honestly right now isn't a wise use of your money. Most of their products are no longer professional quality, and charging for a discount is just a bogus idea in general), contact come local makeup artists in your area and talk to them. Get an assistantship. Assisting is one of THE best ways to get experience and knowledge. It's also a great way to learn how things really work in this business.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 28, 2007)

*wow thanks alot for the advice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## iamheartcore (Jul 12, 2007)

When I started, I always talked to friends who have done make-up. In addition, I was always talking to people who work in cosmetics (such as MAC, Sephora, etc). It is always good to network that way.

I started building my kit and yes, I did have to spend a lot of money. But in my case, I worked full-time and whenever I had extra cash I'd spend it on my kit.

I began practicing on friends, family members, etc. I read a lot of books and researched about skin care and sanitizing procedures. Although learning on your own can only take you so far, once you are ready, then attend a workshop. There are a few companies that travel within the U.S. and may have workshops that cost about $300, and usually these workshops are focused on one area of make-up (such as bridal, etc). I personally don't think make-up school or lengthy workshops is a requirement, however, it is good to attend one of these (when you have the time and financial means to go) just to hone your skills.

Luckily for me, I had a good friend who was really good with make-up and I just practiced with her. As I got better, I started taking pictures of my work and created a profile on Model Mayhem. On MM I was able to meet photographers, models, and other MuA. A few individuals were also looking to build their portfolios, so many of them were willing to to Time For Print/Time For CD work. Although I technically didn't get paid, I do charge a kit fee of $30. It's not much, but it at least goes towards my kit. 

HTH!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 12, 2007)

yea this helps..thanks so much


----------



## About Face (Aug 12, 2007)

I totally agree with the Assiting tip.  I'm assiting right now and I have learned Soooo much so get with a MUA and assist whenever you can.


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 15, 2007)

right now, i'm in the same boat.. i've told you i think that i'm trying to enroll in a makeup school.. but just to get experience with diff skin tones, etc. i've just been asking friends can i do their makeup when they go out, to a ball, whatever. i just ask that they bring their own foundation or i help them pick it out from my fav drugstore brands.  i just asked my friend who's an up and coming artist can i do her makeup and it's been cool, getting contacts.. etc.  good luck!


----------

